# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Marineland Product

## drew85

Hi, 

I'm not sure if it's the right place to post this. 
I am looking for Marineland H.O.T. canister filter. Wonder if anyone knows where I can get it. 

Thanks,
Drew.

----------


## FC

Drew,

I have not seen one but from the look, it is a mechanical/chemical filter meant to clear up the tank fast. The hang-on feature is neat but provided you do not mind seeing it right next to the tank. It is not a common item here and therefore may be expensive (here).

If your intend is to do the abovementioned, a normal filter will do, just stuff the filter with fine media like fine foam or floss. Just a suggestion.

----------


## stormhawk

If its the Magnum H.O.T. filter you're referring to, I have a source for them. It needs to be ordered beforehand as the stocks are very low. Pretty old batch so to speak.

By the way Drew, I gave a welcome saying that we live in the same town, a little response to it would be much appreciated.  :Cool:

----------


## wcknight

I've had 2 HOT mag filters and both gave out very shortly after purchase. Neither lasted more than a couple of weeks.

I like all the features esp the add on diatom attachements, but never got a chance to utilize.

In both instances the motors went bad, I got them mail order, and did not bother to try to get them repaired or replaced.

IF I had to get another canister filter I'd go with an eheim or something else.

Wes

----------


## Qwekcm

Hi folks,

Where can i buy marineland biowheel filters?

Thanks in advance

Qwek

----------


## aquageek

Hi Qwek,

I have the Marineland bio-wheel 150 hob filter if you want. Used only for five days since I bought. Product imported from USA through SingPost. Use it on my discus tank last time ... now not in use as change to marine tank. Am letting go at $35 nego. SMS me @90118741 if u interested.

----------

